# February 2014 Photo Contest Theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*Love is in the Air*​ *Your GSD and their Valentine or thing they love*​ ​ *CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
 You have from now to approximately Tuesday, February 25th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around February 26th to March 2nd.​


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

...


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## JerryLee'sMom (Feb 7, 2014)

...


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

...


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

...


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

...


----------



## KorrasMom (Dec 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=180186&stc=1&d=1392499687


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

**removed photo - rule #2 **


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*...*


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cbaase (Sep 15, 2011)

*...*


Untitled by cbaase, on Flickr


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

*...*

...
** Photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

...


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Broncs (Feb 21, 2014)

** photo removed - rule #2 **http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/broncsdale/media/image_zps89effc3a.jpg.html


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

set 2 322 by FlowersFotos, on Flickr


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12063226384/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## ZedaGSD (Feb 21, 2014)

...


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

** photo removed - rule #3 **


----------



## GSDBriard (Jul 1, 2013)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------

